# Filistata First Time Mom



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I put the two new baby rats in with Filistata. She meet them in the bathroom yesterday and all went well with her so I figured today they could join her in her cage. You can tell right away she took the babies in as her own, has even been dragging them into the house by the scruff when they tried leaving. Fili finally decided to let them go out in the cage and explore after some serious grooming to make them stink more like her and less like me. Fili showed them how to get into the hammocks though the babies failed and has to get scruff carried in, she also showed them how to potty in the litterbox and that all food is stored in the rat house. It's so cute seeing her teach the babies but best part is when they are playful she just lays there and lets them jump on her with that look on her face like "Oh god what did I get myself into." I think the two new girls Saraphina and Lucilla will turn out to be great pets with Fili's help. They are learning faster from her than from me.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Aaaaawwe we need pictures


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I may have missed another thread for context but why were you in need of a surrogate rattie mother? What happened to the babies' mom?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Laki said:


> I may have missed another thread for context but why were you in need of a surrogate rattie mother? What happened to the babies' mom?


Does this help a bit? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=125726


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Filistata's sister and litter mate Belladonna passed away from a tumor. We had to put her down after the started having blood in her urine.

Fili was naturally VERY depressed and so we got two small rats about 6 weeks of age and I qted them until they could join Filistata. I think the babies were removed from their mom too small and have always been nervous wrecks who had no idea how rats were to behave. I tried to teach them how to use a literbox as rats prefer not to poo where they eat and sleep, I tried to teach them how to climb and hoard food but they didn't get it and were skittish.

Since being with Fili they both poo and pee in the litterbox, climb the cage, learned how to get into the hammock, hoard food, and even constructed semi nests. She even managed to make them more people friendly since she will run out and jump onto my lap and now the babies do the same thing. Fili is being such a great mommy/big sister to her ratkins.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, that sounds so cute that Filli is acting like a momma rat .

My girl cat (in the avatar) was a teen mom cat (very good mommy who fostered two additional kittens who had no mommy). I often wonder even though she is spayed, if her mothering instinct would kick in again if I plopped a kitten in front of her.

My grown dog who was spayed young and never had babies LOVES puppies and acts like a surrogate mom (or big sister).


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

6 weeks is more than old enough to be taken from their mom, they were probably just not worked with like they should have been. I can't believe she is treating the babies as her own lol My girls are like ok you're there ... Big deal lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Elliriyanna- I know you from Paw Talk!! lol

Rats are very complex social creatures, I am quite sure the mama rat is a good surrogate


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I quit paw-talk after meeting A LOT of cruddy members lol 

Btw you can call me Elli its way easier to spell  

Can you get pictures or a video of her doing this? I want to see


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Goodness gracious Elli, not even the place to talk about that..

I think my sister did the surrogate mother thing. 6 weeks seems a good age because aren't they eating solids? And that Filistata is depressed over her companions I can see her taking to them immediately.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

That's so nice to hear that Filistata took well to the babies and is feeling better. She sounds like she is a very good mommy rat


----------

